# Parking brake light wire?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I installed my HKS turbo timer but in order for it to function like its supposed to..it only works when the parking brake is engaged...and the problem is that my parking brake light/indicator doesnt work...so it doesnt send a signal to the turbo timer causing the turbo timer not to work...i was wondering if anyone knew what i should do...could a fuse be blown or if there is a wire to connect...where is the wire and what does it look like...took out my center consel and havent found any wires that look like they would be it...help ASAP would be greatly appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

ckykm said:


> I installed my HKS turbo timer but in order for it to function like its supposed to..it only works when the parking brake is engaged...and the problem is that my parking brake light/indicator doesnt work...so it doesnt send a signal to the turbo timer causing the turbo timer not to work...i was wondering if anyone knew what i should do...could a fuse be blown or if there is a wire to connect...where is the wire and what does it look like...took out my center consel and havent found any wires that look like they would be it...help ASAP would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank you



Does the BRAKE light come on when you turn the key on? ALL lights on the dash should all come on once you turn the key to the "ON" position, if the light doesn't come on, then the bulb has been removed.

Right where the parking brake is, there is a switch. You have to remove that panel (just a few bolts on the sides, move seats forward to access). See if it is plugged in, if it is, then check the connections, wires, any obvious signs. With a test light, see if one of the wires have power when you have the parking brake UP. Because im pretty sure that the switch is ground operated, when you move the brake up, the switch engages like a relay and gives power to the wire, then inturns give power to the instrument cluster (though I could be wrong). So to be safe, check both wires on both, up and down position. If no power is given on either, replace the switch (JUNKYARD! = CHEAP!)

So good luck!


----------

